# Whitney Houston found dead at 48



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

*Whitney Houston is dead*

I just heard it on the news.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

http://abcnews.go.com/Entertainment/wireStory/whitney-houston-superstar-records-films-dies-15565063

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

So, what now? We get a long lineup of "RIP Whitney" posts? Jeez - dead at 48. What a waste.


----------



## Nick Burman (Aug 17, 2011)

I wasn't a fan, but she had an amazing voice. I often watch artists to see how great they'll be in old age. Yea 48 is way too early. RIP Whitney.


----------



## krall (Apr 19, 2009)

http://today.msnbc.msn.com/id/46355482#.TzcUskxAa8V


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

i'll bet anything she Overdosed...she could'nt stop using..


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Very sad. Anyone/everyone could see it coming but it is still a surprise. 

The last couple of times I saw her on tv or whatever she was really suffering the ravages, but that was years ago. It's like she had disappeared for a while and I guess that's no good for rich people with addictions. I seem to recall news about her family saying that they were trying to get her to get some help.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I'm the same age as her, and well remember her rise to pop superstardom. She had a voice and range unlike any previously seen in pop music. Hit after amazing hit, wasn't really my main musical interest but not too proud to say I owned her first 3 albums and they were fantastic. Her decline was obviously very sad and shocking, even moreso to me given her family background in gospel and the church.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

In her prime she had probably the greatest voice I have ever heard


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Hope Bobby Brown is proud of himself. Who knows what could have been if she never ran into that coke head


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

some people never shake it. i swear there has to be a special place in hell for the s.o.b. who invented crack.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

cheezyridr said:


> some people never shake it. i swear there has to be a special place in hell for the s.o.b. who invented crack.


In the mean time Bobby Brown can take his place.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

And drugs take another one very early. It is just so sad.


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

No R.I.P. Instead, Whitney with all your talent W. T. F were you thinking. What a bloody waste.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Crack is whack.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Hope Bobby Brown is proud of himself. Who knows what could have been if she never ran into that coke head


OH so true.


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

I recall very distinctly, and perhaps a few of you remember, The American National Anthem she sang at one of the Superbowls several years ago. It was one of the most amazing versions I'd have ever heard by far! It was Pure, Powerfull and she sang it like it was the last song she would ever sing. A true testimonial! I still think of it from time to time, and pull inspiration from it, even before I heard of her tragic death.
Such a sad story indeed, truly a waste of a god given talent. Satisfied Bobby Brown?


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Very sad indeed. Sympathies to her family.


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

Way to young to go, RIP.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

urko99 said:


> I recall very distinctly, and perhaps a few of you remember, The American National Anthem she sang at one of the Superbowls several years ago. It was one of the most amazing versions I'd have ever heard by far! It was Pure, Powerfull and she sang it like it was the last song she would ever sing. A true testimonial! I still think of it from time to time, and pull inspiration from it, even before I heard of her tragic death.
> Such a sad story indeed, truly a waste of a god given talent. Satisfied Bobby Brown?


I hadn't seen it in a few years. From 1991, still gives me shivers - she was at the top of her game for sure. The description below this vid states it was actually released as a single twice, in 1991 and again after 9/11, and went top 20 Billboard both times.
[video=youtube;xS-R7SM_-M4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xS-R7SM_-M4[/video]

My god. I just watched it twice more. We were so lucky to have her.


----------



## buzzy (May 28, 2011)

GuitarsCanada said:


> In her prime she had probably the greatest voice I have ever heard


My thoughts exactly. I'm not a fan of her music, but her voice was incredible.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Great, stellar even, voice. Too bad her will wasn't as strong as her voice. Something in her personality made her weak to outside influences, and being in a position exposed to those influences makes a fatal mix.

I had always hoped she'd move more towards jazz and blues as her material wasn't really my thing, but it was impossible to resist that voice anyway. 

The people who were bad influences or took advantage of her weaknesses should be ashamed, and it's a shame she didn't avoid the crap. 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## buzzy (May 28, 2011)

Mooh said:


> I had always hoped she'd move more towards jazz and blues


Oh man, that would have been great! There are so many female singers out there whose voices sound thin and strained compared to Whitney Houston. She could really belt it out and it sounded so pure, almost effortless. Amazing talent.


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

urko99 said:


> I recall very distinctly, and perhaps a few of you remember, The American National Anthem she sang at one of the Superbowls several years ago. It was one of the most amazing versions I'd have ever heard by far! It was Pure, Powerfull and she sang it like it was the last song she would ever sing. A true testimonial! I still think of it from time to time, and pull inspiration from it, even before I heard of her tragic death.
> Such a sad story indeed, truly a waste of a god given talent. Satisfied Bobby Brown?


I agree, John. Her rendition of the Star Spangled Banner still gives me chills. Such a waste.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Hope Bobby Brown is proud of himself. Who knows what could have been if she never ran into that coke head


I dunno, they had to have some thing in common...it isn't often a virgin girlscout leader gets together with Keith Richards for example.I'm not defending bobby, but I suspect Whitney wasn't as innocent as her PR people made her out to be. Kinda like Tiger Woods.Remember, she didnt just get off the bus in Hollywood, coming from some hick town. She had a great pedigree for the music industry being related to Dionne Warwick and Aretha Franklin, so should have had a good idea what she was getting into.


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

keto said:


> I hadn't seen it in a few years. From 1991, still gives me shivers - she was at the top of her game for sure. The description below this vid states it was actually released as a single twice, in 1991 and again after 9/11, and went top 20 Billboard both times.
> [video=youtube;xS-R7SM_-M4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xS-R7SM_-M4[/video]
> 
> My god. I just watched it twice more. We were so lucky to have her.


Thanks Keto for posting, You absolutely Made my day! Rest easy and peacefully, Whitney


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Incredibly sad. A great voice is lost forever.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

"prescription Drugs were involved" It's bad enough the crap that folks can get on the street, but I'm afraid the opiates are taking over. People take that $hit not realising how it can build up in your system and how addictive it can be. So very sad. What a tragic waste of talent.


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Hope Bobby Brown is proud of himself. Who knows what could have been if she never ran into that coke head


Brown's been gone for 5 years, and she was a party-gal long before him. Have some respect for the dead, and get some facts straight first before engaging opinion.

CT.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

CocoTone said:


> Brown's been gone for 5 years, and she was a party-gal long before him. Have some respect for the dead, and get some facts straight first before engaging opinion.
> 
> CT.


Sounds like you knew her pretty good. Did I not say up there that she had the greatest voice I have ever heard or did you miss that? Bobby Brown was and is a bum


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Mooh said:


> Great, stellar even, voice . . . I had always hoped she'd move more towards jazz and blues
> Peace, Mooh.


She hosted SNL years back and she sang with a choir. I was listening to her thinking "my lord, _why _does she do such disposable pop when she is capable of stuff like this."

Skip to 11:36 on the third video:

http://thefw.com/whitney-houston-saturday-night-live-tribute/

TG


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

traynor_garnet said:


> She hosted SNL years back and she sang with a choir. I was listening to her thinking "my lord, _why _does she do such disposable pop when she is capable of stuff like this."
> 
> 
> TG


That can probably be summed up with two words. Clive Davis


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> That can probably be summed up with two words. Clive Davis


Yup, one of the stories I read this weekend said that she took tons of flack from the black community, to the point of being booed at appearances, for being so pop and not enough R&B or whatever you care to call it. But there are so called sellouts in every field of endeavour, who follow the money rather than their roots or true love within their industry. She was a megastar - if you didn't live through the times, I don't know if it can be clearly stated just how much impact she had - and got to be in that position through the direction of her team led by Davis as Scott says. Who knows what she felt inside, whether she'd have rather been singing roots based music to smaller crowds for smaller paycheques. You know her mother is a major gospel star? And that, according again to what I read this weekend, Davis 'discovered' her singing with mom in church? She had already been a backup singer on the road for Jermaine Jackson, Chakka Khan, and a couple of other big name acts from the time she was 17 - she didn't hit stardom until 22-23.

I guess the 'disposable pop' is debatable too....the power of her performances could take some pretty average songs over the top, and made good songs just glow. Mainstream pop is TOTALLY not and has never been my thing, but I owned the first 2 or 3 Whitney albums and they were fantastic, and stand up reasonably well if you can excuse the obvious mid 80's dance infused production - which is NOT a given, I get that .


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I cannot begin to count the number of African-American singers, whether they be megastars or simply people who got cut after the first round on American Idol, who say they started singing in church. Makes perfect sense, though. It's not so much that it's "church". Rather, it is the first, and often the only, place where a kid gets to belt it out and _practice_ belting it out, in the midst of others who are able to cover up your mistakes until you have sufficient control over your voice. It's also the venue where you get to practice inserting passion into singing, and using many of the vocal devices, twists and turns that have come to be de rigeur in contemporary popular music. Finally, it is also a venue where people whose opinion you respect can offer healthy competition, encouragement and useful tips. So, no great surprise that the good ones have some formative experience in that context.***

At the same time, that one first acquired skill in singing within that context doesn't mean that one ought to focus only on that context. That one is "discovered" withn that context doesn't mean one has a sense of what to do with that skill and what form your career should take, either. Some folks know, and some folks haven't the foggiest and turn to others to provide that vision. Sometimes the vision is appropriate, sometimes not so much, and sometimes it is downright exploitative. I don't know exactly what happened in Houston's case, but I feel pretty comfortable in suggesting she didn't have a powerful sense of who she was, or else she would have made more choices herself, and made better ones.

I'm not blaming or criticizing her, merely noting that sometimes the things that make you appeal to others can come before the self-awareness that lets you be captain of your own ship.

***If you ever get the chance to see it, the documentary "Say Amen Somebody" is a wonderful moving hommage to gospel music. http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0086245/


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

I read what you said. everyone jumps on the negative right away. I think she was the last of the great female singers. Regardless of what she sang, she sang it the best she could. Now we have to settle for Gaga.

CT.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

GaGa is amazing but she tends to enjoy expressing herself in outrageous ways. Just her and a piano and she'll show you that she is a world class talent. Though I don't see how anyone couldn't see it even with just the commercial version of Born This Way.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

traynor_garnet said:


> She hosted SNL years back and she sang with a choir. I was listening to her thinking "my lord, _why _does she do such disposable pop when she is capable of stuff like this."


If she didn't do the disposable pop she'd be a poor girl who could sing like nobody's business!

The worst part is that in 1991 you could still see that she was unaffected by the bad stuff (for the most part). If only she could have found something else to be obsessed with.


----------



## rainypop (Feb 14, 2012)

So sad ~~~~i dont know what to say,maybe play online games will help ,u can try to play 
Universal Monsters Online ,Wakfu andOtherland.MechWarrior Tactics is best


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

> I cannot begin to count the number of African-American singers, whether they be megastars or simply people who got cut after the first round on American Idol, who say they started singing in church. Makes perfect sense, though. It's not so much that it's "church". Rather, it is the first, and often the only, place where a kid gets to belt it out and _practice_ belting it out, in the midst of others who are able to cover up your mistakes until you have sufficient control over your voice. I


You couldn't have said it better. Watching youtube for Hammond players you run across this stuff all the time.

[video=youtube;QBoc6Klgr0U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QBoc6Klgr0U&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

smorgdonkey said:


> If she didn't do the disposable pop she'd be a poor girl who could sing like nobody's business!


AND Most likely Alive..


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

smorgdonkey said:


> GaGa is amazing but she tends to enjoy expressing herself in outrageous ways. Just her and a piano and she'll show you that she is a world class talent. Though I don't see how anyone couldn't see it even with just the commercial version of Born This Way.


Sure but you know I have a theory on that. She was a song writer named Stephanie Germanotta before she became Gaga. People like Brittany Spears and their ilk sang her songs. I'd bet she got sick of the disposable auto tune crap and decided to give it a got herself, but the problem being she's just an average looking girl with a very big talent. you can see from those "unplugged" videos of her before she was Gaga that the woman can sing. So, since no one would pay attention to a normal looking girl she came up with the persona. I would think maybe the same thing can be said of Ke$ha. She got tired of hearing the pretty but mediocre girls singing her songs and decided to become outrageous to get noticed. Again, just my theory.

Poor Whitney. She really was a product of Clive Davis.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

Okay guys you are going to hate this one, what the heck are you guys blaming Bobby Brown for. She was an adult when she met him and she was all grown up when she decided to snort or smoke her first line and to blame someone else for her trying and sticking with it well come on.WE all have to take responsibility for our own actions and you me and everyone else cannot blame someone else for the mistakes we all make in life. She could have just walked away and left him but she stayed and did it with him and with out him.
As for why she died well we need to wiat for the coroner's report to see so I am not going to rush in and just guess, it could have been her heart or other body parts giving out after all the damage she might have done to her self.ship...................but at the end of the day its just a shame for any one younger then me to have passed


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I think there were probably many "enablers". Brown is simply the one we know about.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...evidently, like michael jackson, she also engaged in "doctor shopping".


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Sony Music caught with their pants down



> Bosses at record label Sony have issued an apology to Whitney Houston fans for "mistakenly" bumping up the price of her albums since her death on Saturday.
> 
> Following news of the tragedy, the wholesale cost of two of the singer's records - The Ultimate Collection and Greatest Hits - went up by around $4.80 each, causing an automatic price rise on iTunes.
> 
> ...


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Sony Music caught with their pants down


Bas****ds..............


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

mhammer said:


> I think there were probably many "enablers". Brown is simply the one we know about.


 True. Anyone with an addiction or substance issue should know this. (Some of my "friends" disappeared when I quit drinking.) The behind the scenes books haven't hit the stores yet, but when they do...

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Starbuck said:


> Sure but you know I have a theory on that. She was a song writer named Stephanie Germanotta before she became Gaga. People like Brittany Spears and their ilk sang her songs. I'd bet she got sick of the disposable auto tune crap and decided to give it a got herself, but the problem being she's just an average looking girl with a very big talent. you can see from those "unplugged" videos of her before she was Gaga that the woman can sing. So, since no one would pay attention to a normal looking girl she came up with the persona. I would think maybe the same thing can be said of Ke$ha. She got tired of hearing the pretty but mediocre girls singing her songs and decided to become outrageous to get noticed. Again, just my theory.
> 
> Poor Whitney. She really was a product of Clive Davis.


I get your theories...but I really do wish that Ke$ha would have stayed behind the scenes!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

shoretyus said:


> Bas****ds..............


Hey, if that extra price went to her estate for her daughter, or was donated to a rehad centre, Winehouse style, I wouldn't have a problem with it.

Whether that's where it goes is another matter.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

mhammer said:


> Hey, if that extra price went to her estate for her daughter, or was donated to a rehad centre, Winehouse style, I wouldn't have a problem with it.
> 
> Whether that's where it goes is another matter.


I would say that is a very long shot. Besides they changed it back again real fast


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

CocoTone said:


> I read what you said. everyone jumps on the negative right away. I think she was the last of the great female singers. Regardless of what she sang, she sang it the best she could. Now we have to settle for Gaga.
> 
> CT.


Gaga, she is well named. I thought Madonna was bad but Gaga puts her to shame for the gag factor.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

smorgdonkey said:


> Starbuck said:
> 
> 
> > Sure but you know I have a theory on that. She was a song writer named Stephanie Germanotta before she became Gaga. People like Brittany Spears and their ilk sang her songs. I'd bet she got sick of the disposable auto tune crap and decided to give it a got herself, but the problem being she's just an average looking girl with a very big talent. you can see from those "unplugged" videos of her before she was Gaga that the woman can sing. So, since no one would pay attention to a normal looking girl she came up with the persona. I would think maybe the same thing can be said of Ke$ha. She got tired of hearing the pretty but mediocre girls singing her songs and decided to become outrageous to get noticed. Again, just my theory.
> ...


Whitney could sing. Too bad about the other influences in her life.

As far as Gag-Me & Krap-$ha are concerned, call me cynical (just wait until I hit 40) but I'm guessing there's more money to be made performing the auto-tuned top 40 crap than there is in writing it. 

I said "perform" not "sing" since I'm pretty sure the stage show & elaborate costume changes are there to distract from the ephemeral nature of this schlock that has been foisted upon the general public in the guise of music.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Roryfan said:


> Whitney could sing. Too bad about the other influences in her life.
> As far as Gag-Me & Krap-$ha are concerned, call me cynical (just wait until I hit 40) but I'm guessing there's more money to be made performing the auto-tuned top 40 crap than there is in writing it.
> I said "perform" not "sing" since I'm pretty sure the stage show & elaborate costume changes are there to distract from the ephemeral nature of this schlock that has been foisted upon the general public in the guise of music.


...to each his own, bro'. no one forces you to listen to their music or attend their shows. and the whole "MY music is vastly superior to YOUR music" syndrome gets really, really tiring decade after decade.


----------



## cwittler (May 17, 2011)

david henman said:


> the whole "MY music is vastly superior to YOUR music" syndrome gets really, really tiring decade after decade.


Ain't it the truth. They don't make this music for me so I have no business criticizing it. Takes all kinds to make a world. 'Nuff said. Cheers!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I think folks just get irritated when they see musicians that are more a product of video direction than band practice get a disproportionate amount of attention. If the attention were equal, it would be a different attitude. I think Robert Cray is every bit as good a guitarist as BB King, and has better tone, too. But nobody is stuffing the entertainment section of the paper and ET with items about BB King all the time, and he doesn't have videos on heavy rotation, so I don't get upset about it.


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

david henman said:


> ...to each his own, bro'. no one forces you to listen to their music or attend their shows. and the whole "MY music is vastly superior to YOUR music" syndrome gets really, really tiring decade after decade.


David, i think you missed his point, which was not "my music is superior to your music".

Today's music vs quality music of years gone by is more to the point. 
Today's pop music has no longevity but Whitney's songs "will always Love youuuuuuu" and will be engrained in our minds. 
She will not be remembered for skanky outfits but for the quality of her musicianship.

Gaga herself stated she moved into pop music because thats what made her rich and famous. She said that after being asked why she left her bluesy roots (playing piano and singing) to singing pop tunes and dressing like a whore, which detracts away from the music itself. Which is what its all about, right? the music....

Pop has been around for a while but they did it a lot better "back then" compared to the crap pop music they put out today. 

Alas the show must go on...


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

All the same things were said in 1950, 1960, 1970, etc etc


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Roryfan said:


> Whitney could sing. Too bad about the other influences in her life.
> 
> As far as Gag-Me & Krap-$ha are concerned, call me cynical (just wait until I hit 40) but I'm guessing there's more money to be made performing the auto-tuned top 40 crap than there is in writing it.
> 
> *I said "perform" not "sing" since I'm pretty sure the stage show & elaborate costume changes are there to distract from the ephemeral nature of this schlock that has been foisted upon the general public in the guise of music.*


Very well put and it's not an age thing. It's more of a perception thing, I feel. I'm 57 and I've felt that way for at least 55 of those years. Perhaps longer but I can't remember the first two.


----------

